# SELLING MY 5SPD NISSAN MAXIMA FOR PARTS!



## Tmarie1986 (Jun 17, 2014)

My nissa maxima broke down on Saturday.. it has 116,??? miles on it wont start back up!! I trired charging it.. no go.. I tried tightning the battery cables! There is no built up calcium ar ound the terminals! I think it needs an alternator it may b leaking oil! So that's why I wanna sell her for PARTS!! So get back to ASAP


----------

